# Ovulation prediction



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Ladies...
I am currently on my third cycle of Clomid taking 150mg this month. 
I never ovulate and the first two cycles didn't work. This month I was not able to go in for tracking scans so have used clear blue ovulation sticks instead. 
It's been negative each today except this morning I finally got the smiley face. It's day 14 so I think that would be perfect. However, I decided to test again tonight just to make sure and it's negative. 
Has this happened to anyone else?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats on getting a positive opk. Don't worry lh surges can be relatively short so it's totally normal it would be gone within 12 hours

X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for your reply!
Is there any way it can be positive by mistake or would it not do that at all? 
Iv proper got my hopes up today then feel like it was a waste of time and worries it was all not right! Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I would presume it's right and start doing the deed! Good luck

X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha thank you 😀 Hope I haven't missed it! 
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well ladies, all I say is don't believe OPK's! So mine said that week I was ovulating however just received confirmation from the clinic from my 21dayblood test that I have not ovulated! So I have no idea how I managed to get the smiley face on the test last week!
I was convinced I had from that test and various signs I have had this last week. 
Not sure what's next for me as they said if this cycle didn't work then they would likely change to something else. 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that. Sadly, that's the downside of opks. They detect an lh surge so can only tell you you are trying to ovulate and not that it's actually happened. I didn't have any success with clomid when I was trying last time but ovarian drilling worked for me. I'm trying again now using clomid. It's working this time but no bfp yet. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh fingers crossed for you!
So did you do the drilling after the failed Clomid? Or try anything else? 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Yes I had 3 tries of clomid at different doses and it didn't work so I requested drilling rather than moving straight to ivf. Annoyingly though, they scanned me at day 10 and said nothing was happening. However now I'm going private they are doing a scan at day 10 and again a week later and I am ovulating but just later than most. When I conceived my daughter after drilling I still didn't ovulate until cd23!

What's next for you do you think? Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh brilliant thank you, and congratulations. It's so good to hear positive stories. 
Well they mentioned either IUI or IVF but I would rather try IUI first as don't want to exhaust all options.
I just hate how long it takes in between appointments etc. Asked a clinic whether going private would be quicker and she said it's exactly the same time scale whether I was private or NHS.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

The waiting around is so annoying. Especially when you have long cycles and it just adds even more time on. the whole process is exhausting isn't it. Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh totally! It's the unknown as to what's next too. Feel like everything I know comes from my own research. 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you have pcos by the way? X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, that's a question lol...
Before being referred to the fertility specialist my doctors told me I had PCOS from blood tests and internal ultrasounds, however when the specialists looked at the results they said that the numbers were not quite high enough to be PCOS but close enough so they would go with it. - very confused- I either have or I haven't?
I came off the pill 2 years ago and haven't had a natural period since therefore I am guessing I haven't ovulated at all. 
I was on the pill for about 8 years but prior to that I had very irregular periods too.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

How strange. Surely if ultrasound shows it then you have it? I was the same, pill for years, came off it and nothing. Cycles were about 100 days long! I did all kinds of things like low gi diet (to try and help the insulin resistance bit of the pcos, and took agnus castus (you can't take this if taking clomid though), acupuncture. I just wanted to feel like I was doing something xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh totally, I feel totally out of control! I have another blood test this week then I'm hoping my next appointment is pretty soon after so I can start the injections. I just feel like all I need to do is ovulate I can't understand why that's so hard! Surely the meds can sort this? 
I feel like if I ovulate I might actually have a chance where as the last year of trying has been pointless due to the fact I haven't ovulated.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That's exactly how I felt. I thought I could cope with a bfn as long as I was in the game. 

I hope your blood test result is encouraging.  Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So, my blood test came back that I actually did ovulate between day 14 and 21. Therefore I should have had a period any time between last Wednesday and Wednesday coming. Absolutely no sign of it but plenty of BFN's. No idea what's going on! 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That's good news that you ovulated. It could still be too early to test especially if you ovulated late so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh you can get a little obsessed with testing can't you haha! Iv literally been reading into every single little sign haha! 
How are you doing? 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Not bad thanks. On 2ww now so will try not to test early but  I'm sure I will do. I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms on morning sickness with my first so not having any signs still seems good for me which is annoying. 

Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh it really does become an obsession! When will you be able to test from? Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Not until the weekend after next which feels like years away! Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh you will have to keep me updated  
Still no AF for me- I have 3 options lol:
1) I just need to shut up and be patient and I will come on
2) I am pregnant 
3) the nurse read the results wrong and I actually didn't ovulate! 
All of which are driving me insane waiting around! 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I doubt the nurse got it wrong but the wait is so painful all sorts of things go through your mind. as long as af stays away you still have hope. Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, just a little update...
So I definitely did ovulate somewhere between day 14 and 21, I didn't come on my period until day 36 so it must have been at the very end of that window. Been told I will have 5 months now taking these tablets so fingers crossed this works for me.

How are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That's great news. You know it's definitely working.

I'm just waiting. Another week until I can test. No symptoms to
Speak of and don't feel like it's worked but might be surprised.  Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh wow not long to wait now! Don't test early like I kept doing! lol costs a fortune haha!
I will be keeping everything crossed for you this week. 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I did just test early  

10dpo and bfn. Going to wait until Thursday and then Saturday now. Not feeling like this is my month though xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

13dpo still bfn  

Disappointed as lining was perfect and had trigger shot so know the timing was right. Not sure what else I can do. Guess it's just a numbers game so will try again this month x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, sorry for taking a while to get back to you. So sorry to hear about the BFN. It makes you feel so crappy doesn't it.
Have you had any symptoms to make you think it had worked or not?
I'm now on cycle day 10 so hopefully it won't be long before I'm back in the swing of things this cycle. You never know- we might end up being successful at the same time 🤞
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

No I didn't have any symptoms but I didn't with my daughter either except for right st the end of 2ww when I felt like I'd done a million sit ups. My husband also found out he didn't get a job he really wanted do we had a takeaway and few drinks last night to cheer ourselves up. It's hard to be down when we are lucky enough to have our daughter here anyway - we just really want a sibling for her. 

Hope all goes well this cycle! I'll keep my fingers crossed. Keep in touch it's nice to have someone going through the same (not that I wish it on anyone - hope you get your bfp soon)xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh sorry to hear that about the job! Takeaways always make you feel better!
Have you put any weight on since starting to use Clomid? I have and I can't shift it either! It's stressing me out a little as I am worried about next time I go to the hospital and they weigh me lol!
Xxx


----------

